# Giant Advanced 2 VS BMC Teammachine SLR03



## chautcy (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all,
I want to get a new bike and after doing a bit of research and test riding (other options are Merida Scultura 5000, Cannondale CAAD12, Trek Emonda SL6), I am down to two choices, BMC Teammachine SLR03 105 and Giant TCR Advanced 2. What do you think about each option? Please let me know!

BMC Teammachine SLR03 105:
Price: AUD2299 + 3 free servicing. 
Spec: Carbon frame, fork and steer tube, 105 shifters and derailleur, shimano non-series brakes and crankset.
Pros: Very good handling, almost "stick" to tarmac when cornering. Fast acceleration and keen climber.
Cons: Heavy, and unnecessarily huge cassette (11-32), also pricy for this spec.

Giant TCR Advanced 2:
Price: AUD2299+1 free servicing+$460 worth of goodies that I can choose.
Spec: Carbon frame and fork, hybrid steer tube. Full 105 groupset.
Pros: Eager accelerator, and also good spec for the price.
Cons: Handling is too sensitive that it feels a bit all over the place. And there is no more my size in 2016 model, so I have to buy the expensive 2017 model. 

Greatly appreciate any advices on which bike to choose! Cheers!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't tested the BMC, but I tested the 2014 TCR at the advanced level and it is a great bike and a superb value. It's the same exact frame as the Advanced Pro level just with a heavier fork. It comes with 105 components, which perform as good as anything, just heavier. It's also the price of a decent alloy bike. It's super stiff in all of the right places and yet comfortable enough to ride all day. I would definitely say test ride it at least, my guess is that it compares favorably with most bikes twice the price at least. It's a tough one to beat in my opinion. I recommend test riding it and the BMC back to back or the same day if you can.


----------

